# Memorial Forest Shrine at Mohican-Memorial State Forest Receives New Display Cases



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ohio Federation of Women's Club has received a grant for the purchase of preservation display cases for the Memorial Forest Shrine, Ohios war memorial, located in Mohican-Memorial State Forest.More...

More...


----------

